# Any particularly good outlets for tyres in Dubai ...



## Fatenhappy

G'day girls and boys ...

Will be looking for a new set of tyres for the latest acquisition shortly.

Running 255 x 35 x 19 so a bit of an odd size, but certainly not that different ... 

Any particularly good tyre outlets for around at a sensible price ... :confused2:

_(I'm based at Diera but obviously willing to travel)_

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp

Just watch yourself, tyres are notoriously bad here, they basically decay in the heat. Always look at the date stamp and don't assume that just because you've gone to a main dealer that they're any better.

Talk to Chris at Ikon in Al Quoz - directly opposite the cement factory - big dome thingy - he'll ensure you get a quality product - esp if it's weird sizes you need. he specialises in 4X4, but can get everything. Quality bloke and backs up his service claims.

icon auto - 4x4 specialist - dubai UAE +971 4 338 2744


----------



## jessil

Icon ... chris dude will kill you.... he is daaam expensive..


----------



## Andy Capp

But he supplies a quality product, and is it really worth risking you and your families life for the sake of a few hundred dirhams, is that all they're worth to you?


----------



## manaj

Andy Capp said:


> But he supplies a quality product, and is it really worth risking you and your families life for the sake of a few hundred dirhams, is that all they're worth to you?


Hi Andy,


1)'DATE STAMP'? - how do I recognize it from amongst the maze of numbers on my bridgestones (originals since new car), and will it be in year?, month?, how long is the legal permitted use time from that date stamp?

2) 'QUALITY'? - do you mean that some outlets engage in fake products and/or that they try and sell you out of date tyres? in that case does anyone know trusted bridgestone outlets?

3) My bridgestone tyres are on their last legs - must say long lasting, done 42000km in two years - since I got the car new two years ago. Does this mean that the unused spare tyre should not be used if it's also gone past its use-by date?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can enlighten me

cheers


----------



## jessil

my 2 cents....

for the production date please check the side wall of your tire, where you can see " DOT XXX 0108" or some thing like this.. that means your tire has manufactured in jan 08. 

yes.. you will get the fake tires as well. hence always buy from the dealers.. 

it is recommend to change the tires every 50K km..


----------



## zooter

jessil said:


> my 2 cents....
> 
> for the production date please check the side wall of your tire, where you can see " DOT XXX 0108" or some thing like this.. that means your tire has manufactured in jan 08.
> 
> yes.. you will get the fake tires as well. hence always buy from the dealers..
> 
> it is recommend to change the tires every 50K km..


just to clairfy, the production date is the last 4 digits on the line that begins with "DOT" but 0108 would mean it was made in the first week of 2008, not the first month...so for instance, if its 2608, it means the 26th week of 2008...


----------



## manaj

hi jessil/zooter thanks for that, much appreciated.
Now I'll check the unused spare tyre, is there a legal time limit from date of production?


----------



## zooter

manaj said:


> hi jessil/zooter thanks for that, much appreciated.
> Now I'll check the unused spare tyre, is there a legal time limit from date of production?


there is no legal limit but i believe that it is not recommended to use any tire more than 6 years old...some say 4 years...personally, if i was buying a new tire i wouldnt buy one made any earlier than 2007...also, with the boiling temperatures in dubai you want to be safe...

you can also examine the thread to see if its worn out, there are grooves which will appear on the tire thread indicating that its finished..


----------



## jessil

zooter said:


> there is no legal limit but i believe that it is not recommended to use any tire more than 6 years old...some say 4 years...personally, if i was buying a new tire i wouldnt buy one made any earlier than 2007...also, with the boiling temperatures in dubai you want to be safe...
> 
> you can also examine the thread to see if its worn out, there are grooves which will appear on the tire thread indicating that its finished..


as per RTA it is 3 to 4 years.. they will not pass your car, if your tire is more than 4 yrs old..


----------



## ACoz2000

Fatenhappy said:


> G'day girls and boys ...
> 
> Will be looking for a new set of tyres for the latest acquisition shortly.
> 
> Running 255 x 35 x 19 so a bit of an odd size, but certainly not that different ...
> 
> Any particularly good tyre outlets for around at a sensible price ... :confused2:
> 
> _(I'm based at Diera but obviously willing to travel)_
> 
> Thanks


I saved a fair bit at 4x4 Garage on Shiekh Zayed Road, I forget what they cost but the Yokohamas I paid for are serving me well compared to my old Pirelli's saved about 400 dhs per tyre.

Yokohamas are very expensive in the UK compared to the norm and I was shocked to get such a good deal. 

As long as you buy a known brand and drive sensibly, use tyre management tricks (switching tyres front to back every 8-10k, keep them inflated properly, dont drive off road too much) you'll be fine. 

Maybe Andy Capp is one of the notorious boys of SZR who need tyres that can cope with carving road users up... who can tell...


----------



## manaj

hi jessil/zooter thanks again, very useful to know, ok, now for tyre hunting...


----------



## manaj

...and any ideas who/where is best value outlet for bridgestone 195/55 R16 tyres?

thanks


----------



## Andy Capp

ACoz2000 said:


> Maybe Andy Capp is one of the notorious boys of SZR who need tyres that can cope with carving road users up... who can tell...


Nope, not me - I don't even get speeding tickets!


----------

